# Slowinski's Corn Snake and normal corn morph confusion?



## KornsByKat (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's what I have discovered about the snakes in question so far:

I bought a breeding pair of black "Kisatchie Anery" corn snakes at a Repticon a while back. The seller claimed that he was unsure of their genetics and looking forward to see what they'd produce. I assumed that a "Kisatchie" Anery was an Anerythristic selectively bred to produce this deep black and gray coloring, just like the Reverse Okeetee and Candycane: selectively bred Amelanistics. However, the "Kisatchie" corn snake was pretty sketchy on the web to me, and I couldn't find solid details on the "morph." My male is a whopping 49 ounces, and that puzzled me as well, along with the pair's green eyes!
After hatching out a clutch of young Kisatchie Anerys identical to their parents, I have been doing research (what I should have done prior to breeding) and realized that, while they are still of the Pantherophis genus, they are Slowinski's corns (_Pantherophis slowinskii_) and not "Normal"/Carolina classic, etc.

Therefore, I have a few questions:

- Can I call the babies Anerythristic Slowinski/Kisatchie corns when selling?
- Why do my KAs have green eyes, while other corns of their species have black/normal eyes?! Is this hereditary? (I'd like to keep the trait among generations.)
- What scientific and common name would I give to _guttatus_ x _slowinskii_ corns?
- Are these babies worth more or less as Slowinski's corns? (Despite being indigenous to my state, Louisiana. I am wondering especially for integration with my normal corns.)

THANK YOU very much for reading my long post and curing my lack of knowledge. I'm an adolescent breeder and still in the learning process, so I appreciate it. :2thumb:

See the parents:

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/644487_628983240451179_1575143680_n.jpg (paired up)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/545513_628982530451250_1218875537_n.jpg (male, I think; close-up from scene above)

See the eyes: (female)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q71/s720x720/941277_656694574346712_1221379192_n.jpg

See the babies: (eyes are currently of a "normal" color)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1017332_674362069246629_230077858_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000718_674371269245709_1416423902_n.jpg


----------



## KornsByKat (Jun 26, 2013)

KornsByKat said:


> My male is a whopping 49 ounces, and...


I meant 49 inches... he is 25 oz.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Its all a bit of a muddle, because as far as I recall there are no 'native' slowinskii morphs, they have all been created by 'borrowing' the morph genes from corns by cross breeding.


----------



## blichtenhan (Apr 16, 2016)

I know this is an older post, but I was searching Kisatchie/Slowinski corns and saw this thread. Kisatchie corns come from Louisiana and East Texas. They have 2 morphs, as of right now, the "silverleaf", which is a recessive gene, found in a wild caught snake 7 or 8 years ago, and the "black eyed anerythristic", which is not a cornsnake gene, but only found in Kisatchies, unless it has been stolen for the common cornsnake market.
Searching cornsnakes.com for these morphs will give you more information. Also, Don Soderberg with South Mountain Reptiles knows their history very well.
Brad Lichtenhan, Austin, TX


----------

